# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  How to mark on Trilogy Trivex Factory AR coated lenses?

## dispenser

Hi,

What type of marking pen can I use to mark on Trilogy Trivex Factory Applied Anti-Reflective Coated finished single vision lenses?  I have tried Sharpie markers, but the marks don't adhere at all!  Also, what type of solvent (ie. isopropyl alcohol?? ) can be used to remove the mark from your suggested marker?

In advance, thank you!

----------


## Fezz

Staedtler Lumocolor Permanent Special "F".

http://www.staedtler.com/Lumocolor_p...l_gb.Staedtler

----------


## Fezz

A follow up:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...tler+lumocolor

----------


## Uilleann

I prefer a freshly sharpened Bowie knife.  :p  While the marks are a bit difficult to remove, I don't find it a problem as I toss all Trivex right into the bin where it belongs!  HAHA!!! :shiner::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## YrahG

> I prefer a freshly sharpened Bowie knife. :p While the marks are a bit difficult to remove, I don't find it a problem as I toss all Trivex right into the bin where it belongs! HAHA!!! :shiner::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Let me guess you like poly right? :hammer:

----------


## Uilleann

Only because it's superior in *E-V-E-R-Y* way!  And cheaper...  And much more widely available...  And get you more dates... etc. etc. etc.  Plus, poly requires a much MUCH bigger Bowie knife to mark it up.  :D :Cool: :cheers:

----------


## Striderswife

> And get you more dates... etc. etc. etc.


So Poly makes you more popular with the ladies?  That's a new one.  ;)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Well, he is partly right - it is cheaper(ya get what ya pay for). But that's all. He has photos where he's tinted the Trivex lenses yellow and claims they ALL do, even though no one else has supported his claim.:D

----------


## YrahG

> Well, he is partly right - it is cheaper(ya get what ya pay for). But that's all. He has photos where he's tinted the Trivex lenses yellow and claims they ALL do, even though no one else has supported his claim.:D


I have seen a few yellow, don't remember which brand it was but that doesn't seem to be an issue anymore.

----------


## Uilleann

Sadly the Hoya lenses were the worst.  Tinted?  LOL  Yeah, that's what we did.   :Rolleyes: ;)  :cheers::cheers::cheers:

And yeah, if you're lookin for a hook-up, poly's the only way to fly!  The ladies go ga-ga over the stuff.  It's like a pheromone soaked shirt...they just can't keep their hands off of ya!  ;):shiner:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Sadly the Hoya lenses were the worst.  Tinted?  LOL  Yeah, that's what we did.  ;)  :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> And yeah, if you're lookin for a hook-up, poly's the only way to fly!  The ladies go ga-ga over the stuff.  It's like a pheromone soaked shirt...they just can't keep their hands off of ya!  ;):shiner:



I wonder why none of ours has. Heck, mine are Hoya Phoenix and they're over a year old and white as new.

----------


## Uilleann

On a lark the other day, that pair of lenses in the Silhouette frame I had photographed was replaced with new lenses from Younger Trilogy from an Essilor partner lab.  Almost the same yellow color came back from the lab.  In complete fairness it was perhaps 3-5% less yellow at a guess?  But brand new, and still far more yellow than any poly we dispense.  Who knows?   :Confused: 

_(Yes Fezz, I dispensed a pair of Trivex/Trilogy.  Stop grasping at your chest and gasping for air.  You look silly. :p)_

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> On a lark the other day, that pair of lenses in the Silhouette frame I had photographed was replaced with new lenses from Younger Trilogy from an Essilor partner lab.  Almost the same yellow color came back from the lab.  In complete fairness it was perhaps 3-5% less yellow at a guess?  But brand new, and still far more yellow than any poly we dispense.  Who knows?  
> 
> _(Yes Fezz, I dispensed a pair of Trivex/Trilogy.  Stop grasping at your chest and gasping for air.  You look silly. :p)_



It makes me really wonder at what is going on. I'll ask my Hoya rep about it next time she comes in.
Here's a shot of my 1 year old+ Hoya Phoenix ID LIfestyle lenses. I shot it aiming at the door so you can see sunlight through the edge of the lens. As you can see there's no trace of yellow at all.

----------


## Uilleann

I've got a pic up on my blog with poly/trivex if you want to see what we're seeing here:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/blog.php?b=69

Best to you! :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## YrahG

> On a lark the other day, that pair of lenses in the Silhouette frame I had photographed was replaced with new lenses from Younger Trilogy from an Essilor partner lab. Almost the same yellow color came back from the lab. In complete fairness it was perhaps 3-5% less yellow at a guess? But brand new, and still far more yellow than any poly we dispense. Who knows? 
> 
> _(Yes Fezz, I dispensed a pair of Trivex/Trilogy. Stop grasping at your chest and gasping for air. You look silly. :p)_


I don't want to suggest anything here, but can an Essilor partner really be trusted when it comes to trivex?  They're not exactly hitching their wagon to trivex.

----------


## Uilleann

Um yes.  This lab and it's employees are extremely trustworthy on every level, and have also been good friends and exceedingly helpful industry partners to me for years and years.  Much longer in fact than they've been in a partner status with Essilor.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Have you asked them if their other customers are having this problem too?

----------


## Uilleann

Yes - it's not an "us" thing.  It's a Trivex thing.  Multiple labs, multiple lens suppliers, and multiple (every) job over a period of years.  Some much more so than others - but all thick and yellow.  No desire to dispense old toenail colored lenses here.  ;) :D :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## YrahG

> Yes - it's not an "us" thing. It's a Trivex thing. Multiple labs, multiple lens suppliers, and multiple (every) job over a period of years. Some much more so than others - but all thick and yellow. No desire to dispense old toenail colored lenses here. ;) :D :cheers::cheers::cheers:


That's a shame, sorry you don't get to offer your patients a quality trivex product.  I had an issue a few years back with a few trivex lenses that were yellow but that's old news now and my patients truly love the product.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Yes - it's not an "us" thing.  It's a Trivex thing.  Multiple labs, multiple lens suppliers, and multiple (every) job over a period of years.  Some much more so than others - but all thick and yellow.  No desire to dispense old toenail colored lenses here.  ;) :D :cheers::cheers::cheers:



Hmmm, must be a Western thing. Thousands of pairs over the last eight years and we have yet to have that problem. And it's so much stronger than poly, at least according to the high-speed impact tests.

----------


## Uilleann

Western?  One lab sending these yellow lenses was in the _mid_west, and two were on the east coast.  As a material goes - we simply don't have a use for it.  Now if 1.60 could get just a bit more impact resistant - *THAT* would be the lens to beat!  :D:D:D:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Western?  One lab sending these yellow lenses was in the _mid_west, and two were on the east coast.  As a material goes - we simply don't have a use for it.  Now if 1.60 could get just a bit more impact resistant - *THAT* would be the lens to beat!  :D:D:D:cheers::cheers::cheers:


It will be beat later when they bring out 1.60 index Trivex.

----------


## YrahG

> Hmmm, must be a Western thing. Thousands of pairs over the last eight years and we have yet to have that problem. And it's so much stronger than poly, at least according to the high-speed impact tests.


Actually poly is more impact resistant than trivex, not by much but it is. Trivex does have a higher tensile strength which makes it great for drills.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Actually poly is more impact resistant than trivex, not by much but it is. Trivex does have a higher tensile strength which makes it great for drills.



Ah, you haven't seen the Trivex/poly/CR-39/1.60 comparison video where they drop a sharp (not razor pointed) projectile onto identical (except for material) lenses.
Cr-39 and 1.60 shattered, as you'd expect. Poly fared well, depressing impressively, BUT, allowed penetration of the projectile, whilst Trivex also depressed impressively, but did NOT allow penetration of the projectile.
To me, at least, that proves Trivex slightly superior in impact resistance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKEC4zDowXs
Note the little piece of poly breaking out and flying out below the lens and to the right. After being pierced, unlike the Trivex.

----------


## For-Life

ok, on topic

There were these pens I would order from Essilor that were like whiteout.  They would have this white liquid that would work very well.  I loved them better than any marker, because I felt they were easier to control (I do not have surgeons hands) and you just needed a dot to do all of the work.  They stuck to everything and was very easy to clean off, even on cull lenses.  Maybe phone your supplier to see if they know what I am talking about

----------


## Striderswife

Aha! I just got one of these for my lab yesterday. I've been wanting one for a couple years, but hadn't taken it upon myself to go get one. You can go to a hobby store and pick up a paint pen--is this the same thing you're using? A little bird brought one to me, and it was like Christmas in Optical. I was just tickled. It's much better than a china marker for in the lab.

----------


## Uilleann

> Ah, you haven't seen the Trivex/poly/CR-39/1.60 comparison video where they drop a sharp (not razor pointed) projectile onto identical (except for material) lenses.
> Cr-39 and 1.60 shattered, as you'd expect. Poly fared well, depressing impressively, BUT, allowed penetration of the projectile, whilst Trivex also depressed impressively, but did NOT allow penetration of the projectile.
> To me, at least, that proves Trivex slightly superior in impact resistance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKEC4zDowXs
> Note the little piece of poly breaking out and flying out below the lens and to the right. After being pierced, unlike the Trivex.


Hehehe - PPG marketing at it's finest!  :D  I'm sure that any poly manufacturer could have made the 'same' video and shown very different results.  And frankly, with the size of that giant steel 'projectile' they show, I don't care if you're wearing poly, trivex, CR, glass, kryptonite, diamond, unobtainium or ANY lens material at all - I highly doubt a kevlar bullet resistant vest would offer much more protection - the shatter resistance of my lens would be the absolute LEAST of my worries since all of the bones of my face would be summarily shattered.  :shiner::p

As to the marking pen, look up the Staedtler Lumocolor permanent "Special F".  I think Hilco and Grobet carry them for a few bucks a pen.  Available in black and red when I last looked.  They'll mark on just about anything, but be sure to get the "F" designation.  The standard permanent variety don't work well on the new super slick hydro/oleophobic surfaces.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Hehehe - PPG marketing at it's finest!  :D  I'm sure that any poly manufacturer could have made the 'same' video and shown very different results.  And frankly, with the size of that giant steel 'projectile' they show, I don't care if you're wearing poly, trivex, CR, glass, kryptonite, diamond, unobtainium or ANY lens material at all - I highly doubt a kevlar bullet resistant vest would offer much more protection - the shatter resistance of my lens would be the absolute LEAST of my worries since all of the bones of my face would be summarily shattered.  :shiner::p
> 
> As to the marking pen, look up the Staedtler Lumocolor permanent "Special F".  I think Hilco and Grobet carry them for a few bucks a pen.  Available in black and red when I last looked.  They'll mark on just about anything, but be sure to get the "F" designation.  The standard permanent variety don't work well on the new super slick hydro/oleophobic surfaces.


The Staedtler F pens Are The Ones To Use for that.

But since even seeing isn't believing for you try this one too. If shatter resistance is of zero importance to you, then surely tensile strength should be a factor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXqx6NLsKzo&NR=1


And for fun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5nEm...eature=related

----------


## Uilleann

Tensile strength is always nice sure...except that the Trivex stuff was beat by the 1.60 and very handily spanked by Essilor's 1.67!  :shiner::p:D

It's all good these days, and frankly just so long as I don't have to do glass every other job, I'm generally a happy guy!  All the best Dragon my Man!  :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Tensile strength is always nice sure...except that the Trivex stuff was beat by the 1.60 and very handily spanked by Essilor's 1.67!  :shiner::p:D
> 
> It's all good these days, and frankly just so long as I don't have to do glass every other job, I'm generally a happy guy!  All the best Dragon my Man!  :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Of course that means poly was spanked also.:cheers:

And we do about three glass jobs a year. Mostly drill mount.:hammer:

----------

